# Guariti da al massimo sei mesi



## Starless74

Ciao a tutti/e,
la pagina Internet del Governo Italiano che aggiorna quotidianamente
la percentuale di cittadini italiani vaccinati contro il Covid-19
riporta questa voce fra le tante:
​«Totale con almeno una dose + *guariti da al massimo 6 mesi*». ​
Quel "da al massimo" mi ha lasciato perplesso, anzi direi proprio che mi suona errato.
Ammesso che le parole debbano restare quelle (altrimenti ovviamente non ne usciamo più...)
io avrei scritto una delle seguenti forme:
​- Guariti (al) massimo da sei mesi;​- Guariti da massimo sei mesi;​- Guariti da sei mesi al massimo.​
Siete d'accordo?
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In generale concordo, ma il burocratese quasi mai bada alla forma, quindi non mi stupisce.


----------



## Armodio

Senza dubbio, rabbrividente burocratese. 
Sceglierei la prima e la terza opzione (con preposizione espressa). O altre soluzioni, tipo _da non oltre 6 mesi/da non più di 6 mesi _e simili.


----------



## A User

La comprensibilità non è in dubbio, va ritoccata solo la forma.
Manca qualcosa: la parentesi.
- guariti da, al massimo, sei mesi.
Ma anche alla terza manca qualcosa.
- guariti da sei mesi, al massimo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Totale con almeno una dose + *guariti da al massimo 6 mesi*»


Non vedo problemi per l'uso della locuzione avverbiale "al massimo", non più comunque di "almeno" usato nella stessa frase in modo analogo


----------



## lorenzos

A User said:


> Ma anche alla terza manca qualcosa.
> - guariti da sei mesi, al massimo.


Non credo si possa dividere con la virgola, non è come:
- Ci avrà messo due tre ore_, al massimo.
- Non ho fame: forse mangerò un'insalata, al massimo._
ma
_- È pesce freschissimo, arrivato da dodici ore al massimo._


Pietruzzo said:


> Non vedo problemi per l'uso della locuzione avverbiale "al massimo", non più comunque di "almeno" usato nella stessa frase in modo analogo


Ma scusa, "_guariti *da al massimo* 6 mesi"_ ti suona come* "*_guariti *da almeno* 6 mesi"?_


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Non credo si possa dividere con la virgola...



e inoltre A User prima parla di parentesi, poi mette delle virgole...


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Ma scusa, "_guariti *da al massimo* 6 mesi"_ ti suona come* "*_guariti *da almeno* 6 mesi"?_


Sì. Perché? A parte il fatto  che "al massimo" non è scritto unito qual è la differenza?


----------



## lorenzos

La differenza è la pronuncia, l'incontro delle a: _d*a a*l massimo /* d'a*lmeno._


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> La differenza è la pronuncia, l'incontro delle a: _d*a a*l massimo /* d'a*lmeno._


E perché mai? Almeno io nell'universo dico "da almeno".


----------



## Haltona

A mio parere le due espressioni non sono equivalenti: "da al massimo 6 mesi" indica un periodo non più lungo di sei mesi, "da almeno 6 mesi" indica un periodo che non può essere inferiore ai sei mesi.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Almeno io nell'universo dico "da almeno".


Non conoscendone l'alfabeto non so fare la trascrizione fonetica, però a me sembra che nella pronuncia spontanea non si facciano sentire (o solo molto poco) le due _a_; per dire _d*a a*lmeno_ devo porvi attenzione e farlo volutamente.


----------



## bearded

Haltona said:


> A mio parere le due espressioni non sono equivalenti:


Infatti la discussione non è sul significato.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> La differenza è la pronuncia, l'incontro delle a: _d*a a*l massimo /* d'a*lmeno._


Mi pare che il "problema" sia piuttosto l'uso consecutivo di due preposizioni: _da + a_. (Come se dicessimo, per esempio, "esco _da a_ casa").

La parola "_almeno" _spontaneamente non la analizziamo più come parola composta da _a+il+meno,_ invece nel caso di "_al massimo"_ ancora sentiamo la presenza della preposizione "_a_" (< a+il).

Forse è questo il motivo perché  _almeno _si scrive unito, ma _al massimo_ no.

(è solo una mia osservazione personale, non insisto ...)


----------



## violapais

Haltona said:


> A mio parere le due espressioni non sono equivalenti: "da al massimo 6 mesi" indica un periodo non più lungo di sei mesi, "da almeno 6 mesi" indica un periodo che non può essere inferiore ai sei mesi.



Sono completamente d'accordo.
Allo stesso tempo, non vedo niente di strano nella frase "da al massimo sei mesi", anche se personalmente avrei scritto "da massimo sei mesi" o "da sei mesi al massimo" come già diceva Starless.


----------



## A User

bearded said:


> e inoltre A User prima parla di parentesi, poi mette delle virgole...


Ovvio, non esistono solo le parentesi tonde.
Una precisazione contenuta tra due virgole è una parentesi.
Mettere in parentesi (singolare) non vuol dire per forza mettere tra le parentesi (tonde).
Quando poi la precisazione la si mette alla fine dell'enunciato basta una sola virgola.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> 1. Una precisazione contenuta tra due virgole è una parentesi.
> 2. Mettere in parentesi (singolare) non vuol dire per forza mettere tra le parentesi (tonde)


1. Capisco quello che intendi.  Però credo che l'italiano medio, dopo _Manca una cosa: la parentesi, _si possa legittimamente aspettare un esempio in cui compaia una ''vera'' parentesi (tonda).
2. Il guaio di ''mettere in parentesi'' è che il sostantivo parentesi è uguale al singolare e al plurale. 

( i numeri li ho aggiunti io )


----------



## Pietruzzo

A User said:


> Manca qualcosa: la parentesi


Secondo me inserire la locuzione avverbiale "al massimo" in un inciso non è né necessario né utile in questo caso. Lo vedrei giustificato, al massimo,  per dare un particolare risalto espressivo, il che non è richiesto in una nota governativa.


----------

